# Shadowbox Vertical Garden



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm working on an idea for a small (about 12" X 18") vertical garden planting in a wall-mounted shadowbox enclosure. I built a prototype with foam board and it looks pretty cool. I intend to build the real enclosure with resin-sealed 1/4" hobby plywood.

I'll get some pictures and post more later. I have some questions about what might be the best ways to move the water and configure the vertical planting surface.


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting! Looking forward to seeing pics and the first design!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I got my order of Spyra from Folius with the mail the other day. I think I will just attach a double-thickness of the Spyra to a piece of egg crate to lean up in the back of the shadowbox. I can also stitch clumps of sphagnum and tree fern to the Spyra background as more places to put plants.

I have also built the plywood box. It is a simple design. Now I need to remove the small wood screws and take it apart before reassembling with coats of resin.


----------



## LittleMy (Nov 11, 2014)

What a great idea! Can't wait to see how this comes together...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I will try to post pictures sometime soon. I am also interested in ideas that people might have for lighting. I need some kind of simple light strip not more than about 10.5" wide.

I used 9mm hobby plywood similar to this stuff...

Midwest Craft Plywood 3/8 x 12 x 24" [MID5326] | Radio Control - AMain.com

This is pretty nice material for making a small box. It is much better quality than the cheap 1/4" or 1/2" plywood. There were no voids at all in the pieces that I got and the layers of veneer are all of equal thickness, so it is less susceptible to chipping. The 9mm thickness is just enough to hold light wood screws.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I just ordered the Sinmast #4 1-gallon resin kit from Polygem...

https://www.polygem.com/products/zoopoxy/bonding-laminating/sinmast-4-1-gallon-kit

I'm interested to try this out. I'm sure it will be a lot better than that other cheap stuff that I was using.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds nice, can't wait to see.

You're on a roll lately Hydro


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

It's been months, but I finally go back to work on this thing. I have coated the whole inside with epoxy, but I'm applying a few more times to the outside corners and edges for more durability.










It's about 23" tall. I intend to paint the three exterior surfaces with a repeating floral stencil pattern in a good color combination. 

If this one turns out right I want to make a whole series of this sort of planter box. 

I was looking at this light...

Up Aqua Pro 3C Clip On LED Light

That strip should fit into the to OK, although the gooseneck might not. Here is another possibility...

WavePoint Daylight Micro Sun LED High Output Clamp Light


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the exact same idea as you a bit ago. My two-cents are that your background that will be spyra covered should be on a slant so that you'll deal with less overshadowing of lower-situated plants by higher located plants. 

Also my plan included a top lid type installation where all the electronics are located. A small fan, top ventilation, and the LED strip. 

What plants are you going for?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I had the exact same idea as you a bit ago. My two-cents are that your background that will be spyra covered should be on a slant so that you'll deal with less overshadowing of lower-situated plants by higher located plants.
> 
> Also my plan included a top lid type installation where all the electronics are located. A small fan, top ventilation, and the LED strip.
> 
> What plants are you going for?


I have the same concern about light reaching the bottom plants. The space inside is only about 6" deep (front-to-back) and now I wish that I would have given it another inch or so so the light could have more space to penetrate. I can slant the background a little bit and I also intend to plant the smallest plants at the top with larger plants that can reach out more at the bottom. I hope it will work OK.

I had the same idea to put all of the electronics in an open-bottom space underneath, but with the dimensions of this box the proportions were not right for that. As it is there will just be the light power cord and a thin 12v power cord for the micro pump hanging down behind the box to reach the timers and outlet near the floor. 

This enclosure will not use a fan. The oval hole in the front is just open and with no glass panel. This should provide enough ventilation, but since it is enclosed on three sides and top and bottom I think it will also hold enough humidity for the plants. 

I'm just using various little mini ferns and orchids that grow easy. I might also stick a _Marcgravia_ in there. I also have a few epiphytic mosses growing well in terrariums.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another idea I had for finishing this thing is to apply a printed craft paper with decoupage. 

Katazome-shi paper is based on the simple, colorful printed patterns used for kimonos. Here is an example from a seller who has many different patterns...









(Image linked from: The Japanese Paper Place - Katazomeshi)

This paper is sold as a 24" X 36" sheet, so it's big enough to wrap around the front and both sides.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I put a coat of satin black Krylon Fusion on the edges and corners of this box. It looks pretty sharp and it seems to have stuck to the resin pretty well. Now I just need to wait for the light to get here and give the spray paint a few days to cure and I can plant this thing.


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

OMG! How did I miss this thread from you, D. 
This is such an awesome project. Many things for me to learn. So what did you thing about watering and humidity?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

sumer said:


> OMG! How did I miss this thread from you, D.
> This is such an awesome project. Many things for me to learn. So what did you thing about watering and humidity?


Thanks Sumer. This setup will be pretty simple. A piece of egg crate covered in Spyra cloth and planted will lean up in the back of the box. The box is deep enough for a water well a few inches deep in the bottom and I will sink a very small 12v submersible pump there with a pipe to push water up to the top of the Spyra. Since the box just has that oval hole in the front and closed on the other five sides it should stay pretty humid inside. 

I found another source for the Katazome-shi paper. This place has many other very pretty printed papers as well...

Katazome-shi - Floral Vine on Blue

And here is a supposedly waterproof version of Mod Podge. I am applying the decoupage to the outside of the box, but I would still like for it to be water resistant and as tough as possible.

http://factorydirectcraft.com/catalog/products/1302_2533_618-12541-outdoor_mod_podge.html?ccset=US&zmam=62863317&zmas=1&zmac=1&zmap=12541&gclid=COe9l9ix_sQCFaVm7AodDm4Aag





.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered a sheet of paper for decoupage. It has this diagonal cherry blossom pattern on black. I think this will look cool on that vertical box. 









(Image source: Chiyogami - Pink Cherry Blossoms on Black (1/2 sheet))


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have some more updates for this thing.

Here it is with the epoxy coats all finished and with spray paint on all the outside surfaces. I used Krylon Fusion, Satin Black. 










This is the vertical wall background. I wrapped a piece of egg crate with needle stitch plastic mesh, and then sewed a double layer of Spyra on with waxed nylon thread.










I found this light on MarineDepot.com. I'm not crazy about the color. It is supposed to be 6,500K, but to me it looks like it has a lot more blue in it. I'll see how it looks with plants. 










I have also applied the paper decoupage and it looks pretty cool. I'll get most pictures and post again later.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

This is definitely looking good. I'm very much interested to see the progression! Did you ever consider covering the front hole with a glass pane and making it larger?

I find the marinedepot LEDs are very white, which I believe is actually blue. Let us know how the fixture works out. 

Any idea on plants yet?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbes1911 said:


> This is definitely looking good. I'm very much interested to see the progression! Did you ever consider covering the front hole with a glass pane and making it larger?
> 
> I find the marinedepot LEDs are very white, which I believe is actually blue. Let us know how the fixture works out.
> 
> Any idea on plants yet?


The whole point of the design is to offer a restricted view so that it will invite closer inspection. That is why I incorporated the smaller oval hole. It will be a lot easier to manage without a glass panel in front. I hope that it will have a good balance of some ventilation while still being closed most of the way around to retain humidity. 

The light doesn't look especially good with plants. Green just turns to grey under that blue light. I'll get the plants started with this light and maybe change it later on. There are several different nano aquarium LEDs out there. I might also consider a DIY LED.

I'm just going to use some of the easy-growing mini orchids, ferns, gesneriads and mosses that I have around here.

I'll try to get more pictures soon. It really does look cool with the paper decoupage. I hope this setup will grow the plants pretty well because I want to make more like it. 

Here is the flush mount wall hanger that I attached to the back of the box. These things make a real solid mount and the box hangs straight up and down.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I picked up a Finnex fugeray planted+ for my orchid heavy build. At first I didn't like it because it does have a distinct pink tone to it, but now that I've been using it, I love it. My plants have really responded and moss showed appreciable growth in just 10 days! The color also really makes the green of the plants really pop, with the various shades showing a lot of contrast.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I picked up a Finnex fugeray planted+ for my orchid heavy build. At first I didn't like it because it does have a distinct pink tone to it, but now that I've been using it, I love it. My plants have really responded and moss showed appreciable growth in just 10 days! The color also really makes the green of the plants really pop, with the various shades showing a lot of contrast.


Agreed, that light is a great fixture for plants. I was going to pre-buy the fugeray 24/7 but sadly didn't end up having the funds. Although, not sure if Devin's box is large enough for that.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

The box is 11" wide on the inside. I went to look at the specs for the Fugeray and the smallest model is 10", so that could work. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> The box is 11" wide on the inside. I went to look at the specs for the Fugeray and the smallest model is 10", so that could work. I'll keep that in mind.


Also, you could get one of the current plus led strips. I think Neherp is selling it, might be able to find something similar online. 

Get a pleurothallis resupinata!! It's a well growing, fantastic looking pleuro!!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Also, maybe you could rig a 13 W jungle dawn LED with those side mounted fixtures? That might give you enough light?!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are a few quick pictures of this thing with the decoupage and almost finished. 



















With these flush hangers it ain't goin' nowhere.










I just need to do a couple more things and it will be ready to plant. 

I'm thinking about making a second one with a similar shape, but smaller.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

You always have very interesting and unique concepts, Devin! I can't wait to see this one planted. Is the top getting a panel or will it be glass?

It might be cool to make one with a concrete coating/skin for an industrial look - it would make for a nice contrast with the plants, at least.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much. A piece of glass cut to size will just rest on the ledge that is in the inside top. The light will in turn be recessed and out of sight sitting on a couple of small wood blocks in there.

I really like this plywood + resin construction. I like the way that it all sands out so nice and smooth. You can put all kinds of different finishes on it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bunsincunsin said:


> You always have very interesting and unique concepts, Devin! I can't wait to see this one planted. Is the top getting a panel or will it be glass?
> 
> It might be cool to make one with a concrete coating/skin for an industrial look - it would make for a nice contrast with the plants, at least.


I agree! Something like this has always been my intention. Sooner or later I will do it... Keep us updated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I finally got this thing planted. It looks like there is probably enough light at the bottom. I tried to plant things from top to bottom in order of light demand. I put a few mini _Tillandsia_ at the top mounted on tree fern so they wouldn't get too wet. The middle area has various ferns and orchids and the bottom is planted with some very small _Peperomia_. I am going to put some kind of floating aquatic plant in the water well. The light hits the water directly and floating plants there should grow well.

When/if it looks like the plants are starting to establish I will start building a couple more of these shadowboxes.





.


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait for you to post pictures, D


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are a couple of quick pictures to show this thing planted. It was pretty easy to apply the sphagnum. I just put a layer of moist sphagnum across the surface of the Spyra, then wrapped around the panel numerous times with light monofoliment. If the plants grow it is gong to take a long time to cover.

The sphagnum + Spyra combination seems to be working well. I planted a couple of days ago, but the sphagnum is still moist up at the top of the panel. It is rather wet near the bottom.


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, it's so immersive! Really amazing job! I'm curious, just what kind of orchids did you use?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much! I htink I just have _Pleurothallis sertuloides_, _Bulbophyllum alagense_ and _Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes_ in there so far. These are easy to grow in conditions like this and they spread pretty fast. 

This thing looks pretty cool in the room where I have it. I wish I could get a picture of the whole thing up on the wall. I need a better flash for my camera.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice, nice, nice! Do you know what the humidity levels are?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Nice, nice, nice! Do you know what the humidity levels are?


Thanks again. All I have here is a cheap hygrometer that doesn't seem to work very well, so I'm not sure. But it must be pretty humid in there because the sphagnum stays quite moist. 

I'm trying to decide whether I want to maintain the water level and allow the Spyra to wick, or if I should instead let the panel drain and count on hand misting. A fear I have is that if I allow the plants to grow out with a very moist panel they could be damaged a lot if allowed to dry out because of a long weekend or whatever. My original plan was to use a mini DC pump to push water up to the to of the Spyra panel, but a small cheap pump would eventually just fail and also leave everything dry.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a lovely little setup. Can't wait to see it grown in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

inka4040 said:


> This is a lovely little setup. Can't wait to see it grown in.


Thanks man.

I'm going to start on a couple more of these. One of them will be pretty much the same shape and proportions as this one, but about 25% smaller. I think that will be a better size for use with the Spyra panel. The second will have another variation. I'll try to post more updates soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

The plants are growing well in this thing! I see new leaves on most of the orchids and ferns. Even the_ Peperomia_ down at the bottom are spreading pretty fast. I'll let it all grow for a couple more weeks and then get some update photos.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't get enough of these cool marbled papers from PaperMojo.com. I just ordered a sheet of this design to use on another one of these boxes. I like the idea of finishing the box to suggest an antique book binding with marbled paper.









(Source: Crepaldi Marbled Paper - Green and Brown Peacock (1/2 sheet))


----------



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> I can't get enough of these cool marbled papers from PaperMojo.com. I just ordered a sheet of this design to use on another one of these boxes. I like the idea of finishing the box to suggest an antique book binding with marbled paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that looks so trippy, exactly like acid, very cool I love it!


I love what you have made! Care to post updated photos?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a good start on three more of these. I used the laser to cut most of the panels. The laser cut the 9mm plywood OK.










Here are two more all re-sanded and ready for more epoxy.










This design with the round front aperture will be a terrarium with a horizontal soil planting area, not a vertical garden.










This shot shows lighting detail for the one with the cherry blossom decoupage.










All of the plants in the established setup are starting to grow. The Peperomia have spread quite a lot.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great job! They're really beautiful. I would do something like this, but unfortunately the electricity bill is too expensive here - I have too many vivs - so I ask you if you know of epiphytic plants that go well with dim light, in practice the natural light that reaches the back of the room or the light that comes from the vivs.
I think some ferns should be fine, as well as Fittonia or Pothos. Other plants?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Great job! They're really beautiful. I would do something like this, but unfortunately the electricity bill is too expensive here - I have too many vivs - so I ask you if you know of epiphytic plants that go well with dim light, in practice the natural light that reaches the back of the room or the light that comes from the vivs.
> I think some ferns should be fine, as well as Fittonia or Pothos. Other plants?


I think that without the light inside you would totally lose the visual effect and it would also be shady for any kind of plant. This kind of nano LED only uses like 6 watts.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wonder whether a clever use of mirrors would help illuminate the inside if they (or it)...were attached to the inside front and mounted/slanted to increase the light.... and seeing these just sparks imagination...like making the "hole" look like you're peeking into someones home--through muntins/mullions...or through a fence type thing....


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

It works fine with the light. Those refugium LEDs are cheap and they don't use much power.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm working on a new variation of this using .25" acrylic sheet in translucent colors. It might turn out pretty cool. I will try to post more pictures.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is a quick growth update for the cherry blossom setup. Most of the plants have spread and gown several times over.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another quick update...the plants keep growing slow and steady. I find I can't help but stare into this thing every time I walk by.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Came out real nice, and I love the cherry blossoms. That is exactly what I would have picked, so you obviously have good taste, and did a hell of a job 

I'd like to see something like that lit with one of those finnex 24/7 lights that do a colored dawn/dusk/moonlight.effect.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool... Great idea! Any updates?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

When I went to the page to post the dates were much older... After I posted your latest update was visible so nevermind lol Very cool idea though... Subscribed.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much! The best thing about this setup is that there is no glass to get dirty or clean. The visual effect with the restricted view is also pretty cool.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

The restricted view is what I like most. I wanted to use that same concept for a reef tank but never had the space. 

Whats cool is that the restricted view makes it seem like the enclosure has no limits. It works even better if its built into the wall. That was my idea for that reef anyway. Maybe one day...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

cam1941 said:


> The restricted view is what I like most. I wanted to use that same concept for a reef tank but never had the space.
> 
> Whats cool is that the restricted view makes it seem like the enclosure has no limits. It works even better if its built into the wall. That was my idea for that reef anyway. Maybe one day...


I don't remember the name, but there is actually a concept in Japanese gardening where you use walls or stone to restrict the view of a whole scene and create mystery. For a terrarium enclosure a restricted viewing aperture compels you to approach closer and thus maybe get a better appreciation of the small plants growing inside.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll have to look that up since I love this concept... 

Completely agree, would be very cool to see this concept on a larger scale. 

I built a huge enclosure with 2 compartments (each box 2'x2'x3'tall) for leaf tail geckos which used these ideas. After finishing the boxes I realized that I would soon be moving so I never finished it. 

Didn't help that the whole cabinet was so huge and the geckos needed much cooler temps then I could provide in South FL...

Looking forward to seeing what else you come up with...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I plan to make several more of these. I want to try one with .25" acrylic pieces cemented together next. The plywood + epoxy turns out really nice, but it's an awful lot of work.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

We just threw away a bunch of waterproof electrical boxes at work the other day, they had solid side walls and backs but the fronts were clear, I was thinking of doing a a larger one but with all my other projects I was hard pressed to take any, they were new but sat around for a long time collecting dust lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Wusserton said:


> We just threw away a bunch of waterproof electrical boxes at work the other day, they had solid side walls and backs but the fronts were clear, I was thinking of doing a a larger one but with all my other projects I was hard pressed to take any, they were new but sat around for a long time collecting dust lol


I'm interested to see how the acrylic works. It might produce some neat effects if I incorporate translucent pieces. I still need to draw a design and cut it out.

A brushed stainless steel box could look really cool, but I probably don't have time for welding and other steel fabrication either. Variance Design has pictures of some steel enclosures that look really cool, but they don't quite work like these shadowboxes.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

hydrophyte said:


> I'm interested to see how the acrylic works. It might produce some neat effects if I incorporate translucent pieces. I still need to draw a design and cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> A brushed stainless steel box could look really cool, but I probably don't have time for welding and other steel fabrication either. Variance Design has pictures of some steel enclosures that look really cool, but they don't quite work like these shadowboxes.



Yeah never enough time, I want to do a wall piece with no animals, Im thinking at least 3x5', been thinking about it for a while now, completely enclosed box 12"+ deep on an enclosed cycle, may even tie it into my current misting system and back to all of my tanks, Im thinking living wall art but need a front opening panel for upkeep


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Wusserton said:


> Yeah never enough time, I want to do a wall piece with no animals, Im thinking at least 3x5', been thinking about it for a while now, completely enclosed box 12"+ deep on an enclosed cycle, may even tie it into my current misting system and back to all of my tanks, Im thinking living wall art but need a front opening panel for upkeep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah there are all kinds of different things that you could do. If you made something that big, why not just have it be a regular open vertical garden? It might be hard to keep that much glass spotless clean all the time, and that much glass would add a lot of weight and expense.

I finally have the coats of spray paint on the one with the round front aperture, so I can apply the decoupage soon! This one will be a terrarium with a horizontal planting surface instead of a vertical panel. I am putting this green marbled paper on it... 









(Source: Crepaldi Marbled Paper - Green and Brown Peacock (1/2 sheet))


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Really wanna buy one of these to display in my office at work. Any plans to get something like this out on a commercial scale?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

inka4040 said:


> Really wanna buy one of these to display in my office at work. Any plans to get something like this out on a commercial scale?


I do want to sell some of these things, but I was thinking more of merchandising them as individual craft pieces. The plywood construction really takes a lot of time and materials, so an individual piece would be quite a bit. I hope that I can figure out how to make them look nice with bonded acrylic construction and those might cost half as much. Maybe the decoupage will look good on acrylic(?).


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is another shadowbox that I made with acrylic sheet. The black opaque acrylic with sanded finish looks a lot like slate. I used hand-marbled paper from England for the decoupage. The maroon peacock pattern should contrast very nicely with live plants.The enclosure bottom panel is translucent green acrylic, so a faint green glow shines through. This one will be planted with mosses, ferns, orchids and mini _Peperomia_ on a vertical panel.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have built another new Shadowbox. This one is for a customer and you might see it again sometime pretty soon with plants. The Chiyogami blossom motif with gold looks beautiful with the black acrylic.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Can I ask what brand of epoxy you use to coat the inside of your boxes?
They are very creative!
Thanks


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh they look so very nice! Are you going to match the pattern on the outside to plants on the inside?

Also, how heavy are they?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Oh they look so very nice! Are you going to match the pattern on the outside to plants on the inside?
> 
> Also, how heavy are they?


I haven't really tried to match the patterns. The planted area and the outside of the box are different areas to look at. I have just picked out the paper motifs that I thought would look good. The floral plum blossom designs are pretty and also compliment the botanical themes.

The empty Shadowbox weighs a few pounds. The water well in the bottom adds a few more. I use heavy-duty drywall anchors with the other hardware to hang them up.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Very interesting application! A living room porthole into nature. Beautiful work!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

folius said:


> Very interesting application! A living room porthole into nature. Beautiful work!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mike5401 (Nov 21, 2015)

Man that is pretty cool looking! Wouldn't mind having something like this in my room.

Awesome work.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike5401 said:


> Man that is pretty cool looking! Wouldn't mind having something like this in my room.
> 
> Awesome work.


Thanks so much!

I have been in touch with a couple of art galleries that would like to hang these things and display related terrarium art later on this year. I think I am going to start some kind of Internet fundraising campaign so that I can put together more in a series. If you like these things, please stay tuned.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Gotta say. As nice as these look in photos, I was not prepared for how gorgeous it is in person. Completely floored at how beautifully finished it is. 

Many thanks, Devin! Elated to have one of these to play around with finally!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

inka4040 said:


> Gotta say. As nice as these look in photos, I was not prepared for how gorgeous it is in person. Completely floored at how beautifully finished it is.
> 
> Many thanks, Devin! Elated to have one of these to play around with finally!


Hey I'm glad it got there in good shape! I look forward to seeing your planting.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Growth update for the one planted mainly with mosses.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I shared this with a post over in the Lounge, but I don't know if it has gotten many views over there. I have started a new crowdfunding effort for my botanical creative project, Moonwort Studio at Patreon.com. Moonwort Studio is intended to work as a continuation of my experiments developing new ways to grow terrarium plants and design living displays.

Here's the link to the video that I made with a general explanation of the Patreon campaign. Please check it out if you have a few minutes...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZsQAPfr5yE

I just uploaded another new one that explains the patron rewards with some more details...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f42ff33Tq0I

Thanks for looking!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Really cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

austin said:


> Really cool!


Thnaks for watching that! I'll have more videos on the way.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

A shadow box would make a great Christmas's gift for a couple family members of mine this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's another video explaining more construction details and design concept.

Here is the YouTube link...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhrA3IQqqjo

Please watch and share!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Your video is set to private...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry. I just fixed the privacy setting. 

Here's the link again...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhrA3IQqqjo


----------

